# Puppy Weight



## Hagar (Jun 15, 2009)

I have a 15 week 3 day old male pup who just weighed in at 33 lbs. He just got back from a schedual puppy vet check and the vet said the typical rule of thumb to find your dogs adult size is doubling the puppies weight at four months. Is that fairly acurate? I think my boy might be on the thin side and am going to increase his portions from two cups to three cups per serving (feeding oijen puppy kibble) twice a day to add a little meat to his bones. He is not skin and bones, but in my opinion and the vets he is a bit on the skinny side. By her math he would be a sixty pound male when full grown which is shocking for me to hear since his paws are almost as big as an apple so something needs to grow to catch up to those monsters Any advice or experiences are welcome.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

My 18 week old male just weighed in at 52lbs and is nice and lean.



















Not the best shots but you can see his shape. Stark was a skinny puppy (still is kind of) but once he hit 17 weeks, I can really see him starting to fill out.

I think he was around the same weight when he was 15 weeks. He grew almost 20lbs in 2 weeks and gained 4 inches in 2 weeks as well.. huge growth spurt it seems.


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

I think a better guide to your dogs adult size is to look at the size of his sire and dam since size is determined by genetics.

Breed standard for GSDs ~ Weight: Male 66–88 lb & Female 49–71 lb
Height: Male 24–26 in Female 22-24 in ~ A lot of dogs are much larger than the standard ~ however your dog's bloodline should determine it's size.

My boy Chance is 24" tall and only 53 lbs ~ he just turned 1 year old 2 weeks ago. His sire and dam were in the mid 60 lb range so I expect him to mature out somewhere around that weight .

I think Chance's weight is pretty good for his size. He is also very active.










Chance's sister Abby is 22" tall and 48 lbs at age 1.


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

Rookie hit 49-pounds at exactly four months. He looks thin to me, but Eich was pretty beefy. I'll get some pics up soon - long overdue on new pics.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

It is best for puppies to be on the lean side. Being fat is NOT god for a puppy (Or any dog for that matter.)

Double their 4 month weight is a "guesitmate". Some are fast growers and get close to their adult size fairly young, others grow longer and slower. (Just like children.)

Chances are, if the vet thought he was a little thin, he is at a GOOD weight.

Also at 15 weeks he is more like 3 1/2 months old.

My pup weighed 34 lbs at 16 weeks. At 16 months and 1 week she weighed 69.6lbs. She is a female and still gaining weight. At 14 months she weighed 66 lbs.

She is also one that "Joe public" thinks is thin(Which is a GOOD thing). When people ask "why is she so thin" I say, "She isn't thin, she just isn't FAT.









This is my girl a couple of weeks ago. Almost 26 inches and 69 lbs.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I get that all the time - "why is he so thin?". I tell him that most dogs are overweight and that Stark is exactly what he is suppose to be - lean and healthy.

P.S.
Tracy - I think Siren is in GREAT shape and looks great!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks.









What is funny to me is that her vet says the same thing! (That you do.) 

He also has an "issue " with fat dogs. (He has a Lab himself and she isn't fat either.)


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

It's nice that you have a vet who understands the importance of a lean and healthy dog.

My vet is the same way, my older girl is overweight but with her age and now that we have found a slight heart murmur, the vet recommened that we take it easy on excerise with her. Small, short, unstressfull play times is what we were told to do.

She will be 13 years old in March and has never had a medical problem until this past month.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

By the way - Siren has LONG legs!!! 

I keep looking at the picture and all I see is LEG!! Go girl!


----------



## Hagar (Jun 15, 2009)

I just had a good brushing him today and I would guess he just lost a couple of pounds! Ha Ha!


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSD


i love this dog. just gorgeous! the coloring is just stunning. Kimba's body is very similar at 25 inches and 64 lbs.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks Derek.


----------

